# Sonido en vivo para bandas



## comunmusulman (Nov 1, 2011)

Hola, mi nombre es Nahuel, soy de Bs. As. y necesito una manito urgente. La cosa es la siguiente: toco en una banda y nos salio la posibilidad de irnos de gira por la costa. Para eso necesitamos armar un sonido no muy grande, ya que tenemos limitaciones de traslado. Contamos con una consola GBR de 12 canales (no es una MACKIE pero zafa bastante) una potencia de 800+800 y otra potencia de 300+300, dos Cajas de 15" de 250W rms (que seguro se van a transformar en retornos).

Mis ideas son las siguientes:

1- Ponerle dos parlantes de 600w rms de 15 a las cajas y ver si se bancan toda la banda por linea.

2- Armar 2 cajas de medios y agudos con parlantes de 12" de 450rms y unos driver de 1" de 150W AV que tengo q me resultaron Baaastaante buenos, y dos cajas de graves con parlantes de 15" de 600w rms, siempre teniendo en cuenta el factor espacio fisico. (o me convienen las de 18")

Esas son mis dudas, ojala puedan ayudarme pronto, muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

No voy a decirte que es lo que debes hacer...te voy a tirar unas sogas:

1) ya tenés la consola
2) tenés 2 potencias
3) podés usar 1 de las potencia para sonido y la otra para retornos
4) los bafles que tenes bien te sirven de retornos...como tambien para sonido, mejor de retornos
5) si vas a armar unas cajas, no importa tanto el tamaño, sino más bien el diámetro de los parlantes, a mayor diámetro mayor amplitud, abarcas mas terreno.
6) es buena la de sacar todo el sonido por linea, y mandarlo a cajas directamente, sin tanto crossover, ni efecto, ni nada...manejá todo desde la consola

Nosotros hacíamos eso con una yamaha de 8 canales..muy vieja, pero muy buena...y salía bárbaro.


----------



## ranaway (Nov 3, 2011)

Yo dejaria las 15 para retorno con la 300+300 y me armaria/compraria dos columnas doble15 y driver para la pote de 800+800, son un poco incomodas para mover estas columnas pero tendrias todo el sonido en un solo parlante, Para traslado son mas practicas que las cajas separadas. El resto estoy de acuerdo con Draco.
Saludos!


----------

